# Happy Birthday Ed!!!



## PR_Princess (Jul 15, 2010)

It's not on the calander for some reason , but today is Ed4copies birthday! 


Happy Birthday Ed!!


----------



## roddesigner (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday  ED 
he just doesn't want anyone to know he is getting older


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed.  Hope you have a great day and many more.


----------



## wolftat (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed, were you born before they started recording dates?


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 15, 2010)

HAppy B-day Ed


wolftat said:


> Happy Birthday Ed, were you born before they started recording dates?


 Neil I'm not sure but I thought someone mentioned him seeing the last T-Rex's dying off.:biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 15, 2010)

wolftat said:


> Happy Birthday Ed, were you born before they started recording dates?


 

He was born before they started recording births !!! :devil::tongue::biggrin:


Happy Birthday Ed , and many happy and healthy returns  arty::cake::cake::cake:resent:  LOL we needed 3 cakes to get all the candles on :biggrin:


----------



## mick (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed!!!


----------



## dgscott (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Hope you're planning to do something fun.
Doug


----------



## THarvey (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Ed!!!

Guess you truly are a timeless individual.

arty:resent::cake:


----------



## witz1976 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed!!:cake::cake::RockOn::bananen_smilies051:


----------



## wizard (Jul 15, 2010)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED !!!! arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:arty:
AND TO MANY MORE TO COME !!!!*
Warmest Regards,:biggrin:
Doc


----------



## glycerine (Jul 15, 2010)

Oh my... Happy Birthday Ed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seer (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed


----------



## mredburn (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Ed!  Getting older sure beats the alternative.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2010)

HSTurning said:


> HAppy B-day Ed
> 
> Neil I'm not sure but I thought someone mentioned him seeing the last T-Rex's dying off.:biggrin:




That was my "mid-life crisis".

Inventing dirt was my first accomplishment---You're all welcome!!!

(Thanks to all for the "happys"!!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 15, 2010)

Cool - living proof that dinosaurs still roam the earth! :wink::biggrin::biggrin::laugh:


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed, hope you have a great day.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday ED !  May the gods bless you with a bathtub full of cheesecurds!


----------



## Pepsi (Jul 15, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ed. Dawn he didn't want everybody to know 
that he was about to hit the century mark. Just kiddin Ed.
Have a wonderful day.
                                                                 Al


----------



## ThomJ (Jul 15, 2010)

I wondered if Ed handed God the match for him to light the fuse for mthe "Big Bang"


Happy birthday Ed!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy 100th Birthday!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed, finally there is something older than Dirt.


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday ED!


----------



## Crashmph (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday dude!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed!! Hope you have a great day! You deserve it!!


----------



## JerrySambrook (Jul 15, 2010)

So Ed, where are *you* taking Dawn out for dinner tonight?

*Legends*?????


----------



## Monty (Jul 15, 2010)

Have a good one Ed,
Have a non-alcoholic :drink:  and a piece of  :cake: for me.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Ed!


----------



## CaptG (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Ed, and many more to follow.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 15, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> It's not on the calander for some reason , but today is Ed4copies birthday!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ed!!


 
That is because he was born before the calendar was invented! :devil:

Have a good one Ed.


----------



## thewishman (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Senor Resinator! Since you were around to invent dirt, what was the greatest thing before there was sliced bread???


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 15, 2010)

Ed,
You are not getting  older. Just more experienced. Now can I have more cake?


----------



## snyiper (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Ed!!!!


----------



## buckobernie (Jul 15, 2010)

happy birthday Ed, bernie


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed. I hope that you have a great day. Don't let Dawn make you work today. :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 15, 2010)

his birthday not showing up is kind of like his post count, the displays are only set for so many digits...then nothing!

Have a good one, Ed!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks again, to one and all!!

Spending the day "covering" for an employee on vacation.  Looking forward to next week to get back to MY job--full time.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2010)

GoodTurns said:


> his birthday not showing up is kind of like his post count, the displays are only set for so many digits...then nothing!



CLEVER, Jon!!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skywizzard (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy birthday Ed and many more to come..... I am sure you are like a fine wine and Exotic Blanks, you just get better with time!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed !! You party animal :biggrin::biggrin:arty::cake:resent:


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 15, 2010)

As my friend Ed would say:



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!
 
Use this occasion to buy something special from Exotics.com!!!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Ed. Your posts are always fun and many times informative, too


----------



## JohnU (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed!  Looking forward to seeing the next video on how to blow out all of those candles!      On a serious note... Have a Wonderful Day!


----------



## broitblat (Jul 15, 2010)

*Happy Birthday*

I hope it's a great day and the start of another great year.

:bananen_smilies046::cake:

  -Barry


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 15, 2010)

PR_Princess said:


> It's not on the calander for some reason , but today is Ed4copies birthday!
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Ed!!



It's not on your calendar?  It's on mine ..  July 15th it clearly says 
Ed Brown's Birthday (traditional) and next monday is says "Observed"

I didn't know which day we were celebrating. Which one gets us a day off?

HB Ed..


----------



## phillywood (Jul 15, 2010)

Ed, happy birth day. I think the others are just jealous of your experience, but you can tell how much you are loved here. have a wonderfull day, and yes you have to treat Dawn to a dinner.


----------



## Toni (Jul 15, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ED!!

all the good jokes were used, time difference sucks!!

ENJOY THOSE WOOD SHAVINGS!!

:cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::cake:


----------



## Parson (Jul 15, 2010)

bappy hirthday!


----------



## JeremyJ (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy B-day Ed


----------



## CSue (Jul 15, 2010)

*Happy **Birthday,Ed! *
*arty::musical-note:*
As Lucy of "Peanuts" says,* "It's not just another birthday.  It's the anniversary of the day we were graced with your presence."*


----------



## el_d (Jul 15, 2010)

Have a good one Ed.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 15, 2010)

BRobbins629 said:


> As my friend Ed would say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes.........._buy_ all means!  Maybe Dawn will give you a Yippee!!  Oh wait...............that might put too much stress on that old heart of yours.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 15, 2010)

Many more buddy.


----------



## lwalden (Jul 15, 2010)

arty::biggrin:arty:Ed, here's wishing you a happy birthday, and many more to come!!arty::biggrin:arty:


----------



## alphageek (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed... Hope you got to do something special to celebrate!


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you all!!!

LEAVING the office at SEVEN PM!!!!!

WOW!!

Out for a pleasant dining experience (in the air conditioning) and off to home.  Probably won't get back to the forum until tomorrow morning---so again,

 *THANK-YOU all for your good wishes.*​ 
For the first time in my life, I am eligible for the government to start paying ME for doing nothing--don't hold your breath until I take it!!


----------



## bobleibo (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed! Thanks for all you and Dawn have done to make many of us look like expert pen turners. 
Enjoy your special day! 
Cheers
Bob


----------



## RDH79 (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed


----------



## fritz64 (Jul 15, 2010)

when the lord said let there be light  ed flicked the switch.  happy B day ed.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed !!!!!:cake: arty:  resent:


----------



## Dudley Young (Jul 15, 2010)

:cowboy:Happy Birthday Ed.


----------



## sparhawk (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday big Ed!


----------



## johncrane (Jul 15, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY
ED!!!arty::beer::beer::beer::beer::cake::beer::beer::yawn::beat-up::wink::biggrin:


----------



## Rick_G (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like I found this a day late so I just hope you had a good day.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 16, 2010)

*Happy B-Lated Ed!:cake::clown:arty:*


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 16, 2010)

fritz64 said:


> when the lord said let there be light  ed flicked the switch.  happy B day ed.


 

Fifteen days later, I got the "set-up charge" from WE energies!!!!  (Wisconsin electric utility)

Weener-gies to those of us who lose our power every time it rains.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 16, 2010)

Belated Happy B'day greetings ED. May you celebrate another 100.


----------



## cnccutter (Jul 16, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed. and Thanks for all you do for us.

Erik


----------



## Mark (Jul 16, 2010)

Have a Happy Birthday. Hope you have a great day...


----------



## Ligget (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed, hope you have a great day my friend! arty:


----------



## avbill (Jul 18, 2010)

*Birthday Boy!*

So what in a birthday at our age do we really want to reminded how old we really are.  I a little slow as my attention is on completing    my wife's kitchen.  Hope your day was enjoyable Ed!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy belated Birthday Ed. Best wishes my friend.


----------



## louisbry (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy birthday and many more.


----------



## edman2 (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ed,  one of the nicest and most generous members on the IAP.


----------



## markgum (Jul 18, 2010)

hope you had a great b-day.


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been on vacation so this is a belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY. Hope you had a great day.

BTW, is it true you were born the same year that the Dead Sea became ill?:biggrin::biggrin:

Also, will you be attending Turn ON! Chicago 2010 in August?

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 19, 2010)

*DARN I LEAVE FOR A FEW*
*DAYS AND HE GOES AND *
*HAS A BIRTHDAY..*
*WELL ED,*
* HOPE IT WAS A GREAT ONE!*
*WAS THAT GLOW THAT I SAW TO THE NORTH WEST ON THE 15TH. YOUR CANDELS?*​


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> ​
> *WAS THAT GLOW THAT I SAW TO THE NORTH WEST ON THE 15TH. YOUR CANDELS?*​


 

So you thought they were reenacting the great 1871 Chicago fire too!!!


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 19, 2010)

MLKWoodWorking said:


> So you thought they were reenacting the great 1871 Chicago fire too!!!


 
The story of Mrs O'Leary's cow was a cover up . It was Ed's cake that started that one . This years cake would have set the whole state on fire . :tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Fred (Jul 19, 2010)

Glad to see ya made another circle on the calendar. Hope you enjoy your day and wish you many, many more!


----------



## PenPal (Jul 19, 2010)

Enjoy your birthday, your present is being made as of this week despatched next week with you the week or so after. Well done mate look forward to so many more in the future.
Every forum has its gems you are one of the brightest.

Kind regards Peter.


----------

